# My new foster Pawley



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Boy I love those red boys. What a doll. Carol, mix up some of Arcane's Healthy Ear Recipe.... you'll have that ear better in no time.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is taking antibiotics, ear drops and wipes. And plus he has a couple of eyelashes growing inward so he is getting eye drops for it. They will re-evaluate in a couple of weeks to see if he needs surgery. It doesnt seem to bother him and not too much tearing up from them. Such a love bug, he will just sit there and let me do everything to him with his ears and eyes.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Congratulations! There is nothing more exciting than a new foster. And I am, also, very partial to the red guys. This guy is beautiful and the only problem is you may not have him very long. Great age, great looks and super personality.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a handsome guy!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He's beautiful :smooch:!!


----------



## docinbird (Apr 27, 2009)

Be strong.... You will not adopt him, you will not adopt him, you will not adopt him...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a sweet looking boy. I'm glad he is getting all his ailments taken care of, he should be 100% in no time.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Carol, he is adorable, I don't know how you do it, I would want to keep each and every one of them!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is very hard and I tear up but seeing the family's face when they meet and fall in love is all worth it. Just priceless when they connect. The dogs even know. Shelby that I really loved just bonded so fast with her new Mom it just made me so happy and I rest easy knowing they will be loved furever.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I envy you, I had little Aubrey for a few hours and teared when Blair took her, but I also knew she was going to a very good home!

Bless all of you foster parents for taking care of all these beautiful fur babies!


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Carol, he is so pretty...of course, I am biased b/c Murphy is the same age and red-headed too!  I love the name Pawley. So cute. He is gonna be in a forever home in NO time flat! And you are the angel helping him get there. We will always love and be grateful to Miss Anita, Murphy's foster mom.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

He's beautiful. What was it about Daisy that pushed you past the point of no return? I'm just wondering what it was about her that made it impossible to let her go. I meant to ask that before...


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

He is a very good looking boy. I bet he won't be with you long. Thanks for fostering him. You are an angel.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know exactly what it was. Part of it was how hard the heartworm was and she just cried and so I laid on the floor with her for three nights. She is just so sweet and has some funny quirks. Like when she gets excited she grunts and snorts like a little pig. It makes me laugh everytime she does it. She just touched my heart like none of the others have.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> I got a new foster Pawley this week. Scout that was with me went to another home. The woman that originally was going to take him was out of town so I kept him till she came home. Plus her house is carpeted easier on his bad hips.
> 
> My new guy Pawley is a real sweetie. We call him a big red goofy guy. Pawley is around 15 months old and a love bug. One of the other foster moms thinks that he is a brother to her dog that she adopted from the rescue. Around the same age and looks exactly like him. When I picked him up from the woman that picked him up from the vet, they said he had the worst ear infection they had ever seen. It is bacterial and some major black gunk is coming out of his ears. He walked around the first day shaking his head but is better now.
> He and Bama are having alot of fun together. He loves the other dogs especially Beau. Him and the kitties are getting along great. Pawley will make someone a wonderful golden.
> Without further ado, Pawley:


Beaushel, you are an absolute angel! God bless you for getting him. This is the dog from ACC and I remember his face from the site, sitting in his concrete run.  Now, he looks so completely happy and at home with his little toy bear.  Actually, he looks like a big ole teddy bear.

He looks like a really sweet dog and he is so young. Did they say at ACC how they got him? I wonder if they found him or if someone just turned him in. Either way, this makes me so happy. So glad he has a comfortable place to sleep in tonight instead of that concrete indoor/outdoor kennel. ACC is just an awful place for any dog to be. You're the best!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

only the best, best, best home for Pawley --- I just love the the look on his face.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

What a handsome boy - bless you for fostering him!! People like you are the true heroes in this world!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Carol, he has such an endearing, goofy look on his face. Is he silly like his expression?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

aww|! He is such a cute red-head! I'm glad that he's getting along well with everyone and I bet with a face like that he won't be in your care for long! I hope his ear infection clears up fast.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This Golden is gorgeous Carol!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is just beautiful! I had a boy several years back as a foster who looked a lot like him. He was huge! He was 95 lbs and needed to gain 5-10.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Carol,
Pawley looks like a young Frankie. My poor Frankie had a horrible life before we rescued him.
He was tied 24/7 to a pool deck, he had maggots, ear infection, missing teeth (Because he chewed his chain trying to get loose) and HD.

Pawley is a good looking dog that someone will snatch up real soon. 

It is remarkable how people like you foster dogs. I applaud You!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

how's it going with Pawley? Has some lucky person met him yet?

although we can't have another dog (& I wouldn't be approved) - I keep think'n of this guy. He just "looks" like he'd enjoy our lifestyle


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just wonderful and the sweetest goofiest boy. This weekend we were in the pool and the pups were running around the yard playing chase. Daisy was standing on the steps and started swimming. She is still not strong on her back legs so she was splashing alot. Pawley came running and jumped into the pool. It was funny but I had to get him out because he has his ear infections. He did it again yesterday when hubby was in the pool and I was taking pictures of them in the back yard. I actually got him jumping in. Tim picked him up so his ears wouldnt get wet and we made him get out. It is hard because he wants to swim so bad. And very graceful in the water. Like he floats when he swims. 
He hasnt been put on the website yet till his ears get better and they check his eye again. And it doesnt help that my husband said tonight when I was in the kitchen (but I heard him) to Pawley "Mom doesnt know yet but you are not going anywhere". I just ignored him because he says that with all of them. And then I told him the rescue called and asked if I could take another one for a couple of days. The foster lady taking him cant take him till Wednesday, so he shut up real fast. Fortunately one of the other fosters took him. But later he said no problem what is one more.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> And it doesnt help that my husband said tonight when I was in the kitchen (but I heard him) to Pawley "Mom doesnt know yet but you are not going anywhere". I just ignored him because he says that with all of them. .


but this Pawley guy IS something super, super special....gotta give in to the husband sometimes

look, here I am in Western Washington with 3 great dogs...and I've thought of Pawley numerous times day & nite..he just looks like a fun guy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well I have four dogs already and with a foster makes 5. That doesnt include my three cats. It is a zoo around here. A fun zoo but a zoo. 

He does look like a young Frankie.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> He is just wonderful and the sweetest goofiest boy. This weekend we were in the pool and the pups were running around the yard playing chase. Daisy was standing on the steps and started swimming. She is still not strong on her back legs so she was splashing alot. Pawley came running and jumped into the pool. It was funny but I had to get him out because he has his ear infections. He did it again yesterday when hubby was in the pool and I was taking pictures of them in the back yard. I actually got him jumping in. Tim picked him up so his ears wouldnt get wet and we made him get out. It is hard because he wants to swim so bad. And very graceful in the water. Like he floats when he swims.
> He hasnt been put on the website yet till his ears get better and they check his eye again. And it doesnt help that my husband said tonight when I was in the kitchen (but I heard him) to Pawley "Mom doesnt know yet but you are not going anywhere". I just ignored him because he says that with all of them. And then I told him the rescue called and asked if I could take another one for a couple of days. The foster lady taking him cant take him till Wednesday, so he shut up real fast. Fortunately one of the other fosters took him. But later he said no problem what is one more.


This just cracks me up about your husband! I think we have created compassionate monsters with rescue and our husbands. 

Saturday we had a meet n greet, I picked up an extra dog from boarding and took her with us so she would get exposure - well there was a lot of interest in her and my husband said, "we will take her home and finalize her adoption." I had not even mentioned taking her home! I was like, "umm, we will?" We already had our own two, our current foster is one of the puppy mill dogs, and my son's Golden will be coming to stay with us in the next day or so while he is on a 3 week business trip!

The husband says, "what's one more?" But I'm the one home with the suddenly multiplying pack! lol, it's all good.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pawley*

Pawley is just gorgeous!!

I think your Hubby is just wonderful for saying What is One More?!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

He is very handsome! Big lanky red-head


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Isn't it just the greatest joy? So happy for you and all the dogs you are helping.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

anything going on with Pawley? still have him?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

spruce said:


> anything going on with Pawley? still have him?



I have a feeling she's going to have him for quite some time..


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> I have a feeling she's going to have him for quite some time..


_I bet!! I think he was a meant-to-be dog for them_

_I'm attached to him from just seeing his pic_


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

I just love what you wrote about why you loved Daisy so much!!

This Pawley is a keeper-Bama likes him and Pawley loved Beau.


----------

